# Which Men’s Apple Strap receives most compliments?



## iberfoptic

Hi guys,

I’m buying an Apple Series 3 with the silver case for a very good friend. He enjoys wearing things that stand out from the popular blacks etc. Could you maybe recommend some straps either that you own or indeed have got your eye ?

Thanks and a happy Christmas to you all and your families.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

People tend to find the stainless AW on the leather strap quite posh.
It is a comfy strap as well but I have to admit: the standard rubber-like strap and the woven nylon straps gets lots of complements for their comfort.


----------



## BarracksSi

Leather, or plastic/silicone, or steel, or....?

You can find a gaggle of them on Etsy in all sorts of patterns and materials.

Coach (yes, that Coach) has some that should be nicely made, but their MSRPs start at $150.


----------



## SMP300M

I have seen a lot of combinations of Apple Watch with Apple straps. At work, more than 3/4 wear AW. And many have access to various Apple branded straps, so I see a lot of combinations of AW to strap colors. 

What stands out and what I notice is contrast. Someone with Aluminum or Stainless Steel wearing black, orange, or blue straps. Or those with Black watch wearing light colored straps. These create contrast and stands out. This is opposite of the Apple's default strap color, which is matching the strap color to the case.

And sometimes I see people mixing color of the 2 sections of the strap, which also give a cool effect. For instance, the buckle side is orange and strap side is blue.


----------



## Fezick

I'm an engineering nerd, so I get alot of comments on this one









Sent from my 2PQ93 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Fezick said:


> I'm an engineering nerd, so I get alot of comments on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 2PQ93 using Tapatalk


What bracelet is it?


----------



## MrDagon007

ronalddheld said:


> What bracelet is it?


Isn't it a Leatherman bracelet?


----------



## Fezick

MrDagon007 said:


> Isn't it a Leatherman bracelet?


Yes, it's a leatherman. It's pretty big, but on a bigger dude it works.

Sent from my 2PQ93 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Fezick said:


> Yes, it's a leatherman. It's pretty big, but on a bigger dude it works.
> 
> Sent from my 2PQ93 using Tapatalk


Small wrist, so likely should pass.


----------



## Efthi

I just got an Apple Watch 3gps and looking for a nice strap, watch is the space gray so anything black will fit better... I have the Nike edition so this looks good but for more formal office wear I would prefer a solid strap... I come from Rolex and Omega world so it seems a bit strange for me to wear such a watch but it is practical and fun!


----------



## WatchCollector85

I have the SS Series 2 and wear it to the office most days. Comes in handy with the alerts and predictive auto reply options. I use a calf leather strap to go with my business casual attire. You can find plenty of option on ebay for under $20.


----------



## SnookDawgg

Efthi said:


> I just got an Apple Watch 3gps and looking for a nice strap, watch is the space gray so anything black will fit better... I have the Nike edition so this looks good but for more formal office wear I would prefer a solid strap... I come from Rolex and Omega world so it seems a bit strange for me to wear such a watch but it is practical and fun!


Check out ClockworkSynergy.com - I put a black NATO on mine (same as yours) and it works well.


----------



## westcoastco

BarracksSi said:


> Leather, or plastic/silicone, or steel, or....?You can find a gaggle of them on Etsy in all sorts of patterns and materials.Coach (yes, that Coach) has some that should be nicely made, but their MSRPs start at $150.


The Coach straps are very high quality and manage to be both classy and playful, in my opinion. I have one. Sometimes they go on sale - some are right now.


----------



## scarrz

Agree plenty to to be had on eBay for minimal amount of $.



WatchCollector85 said:


> I have the SS Series 2 and wear it to the office most days. Comes in handy with the alerts and predictive auto reply options. I use a calf leather strap to go with my business casual attire. You can find plenty of option on ebay for under $20.


----------



## robmellor

I have seen the leatherman as a braclet not a watch braclet that's really great, dose it inflict any damage to the watch body I am ocd about babying my watches, which is silly as the Apple Watch has a 5 year max shelf life.



Fezick said:


> I'm an engineering nerd, so I get alot of comments on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 2PQ93 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezick

blue148 said:


> I have seen the leatherman as a braclet not a watch braclet that's really great, dose it inflict any damage to the watch body I am ocd about babying my watches, which is silly as the Apple Watch has a 5 year max shelf life.


With the adapters, it works pretty well. Fits just like the standard Apple bracelets

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

